# Duvidas sobre LiveCD

## FungosBauux

Ola, nao cheguei a rodar nenhum LiveCD de Games do Gentoo, por nao possuir um hardware adequado no momento, porem eu tenho algumas duvidas sobre como ele funciona... 

1. Como eh feita a configuracao? autoconfiguracao? 

2. As informacoes sao salvas em algum lugar (disquete/HD)? ou toda hora que eu for bootar o liveCD eu terei que passar pela configuracao?

3. Caso as informacoes sejam salvas em algum local, elas sao compativeis com outro livecd? (exemplo, configuracao do livecd UT2003 com a do America's Army?)

4. Qual o tempo de configuracao do livecd ?

Muito obrigado!

----------

## MetalGod

Bem antes de mais aconselho vivamente a experimentares o livecd já que também te pode servir de rescue disk ou trabalhares em outras maquinas...

A detecçao de hardware vai sendo melhor depois de cada novo release embora n seja ma de todo

Se queres uma distro muito boa em live cd... eu recomendo a Knoppix :X  :Smile: 

O Livecd funciona tal e qual como um gentoo instalado no teu disco podendo ser salvas as alteraçoes... Mas pq n experimentas verdadeiramente gentoo ? sempre é muito melhor do k o livecd e podes jogar esses jogos...  :Wink: 

----------

## FungosBauux

Eh, eu realmente quero experimentar o LiveCD de Games... mas eu possuo uma Banshee Voodoo .. e eles soh suportam GForce nao? 

 Quanto ao linux Gentoo, eu jah uso ele faz mais de um ano... antes de ter  o livecd.. nao tive coragem de reinstalar ele usando o livecd...  soh fico muito interessado no funcionamento do livecd com jogos mesmo...

----------

